# Mosquito Lake Walleye Tournaments?



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Does anyone know of ANY open walleye tournaments coming up at mosquito? please let me know! thanks!


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

here's one coming up this weekend:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=227504


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

jcfishing said:


> here's one coming up this weekend:
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=227504


thank you


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Check out this report from the Walleye Madness Tournaments 4/21 Mosquito Lake event:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=227957

A video of the top 5 teams discussing how they caught their fish is at www.walleyemadness.net on the Photos & Videos page.


----------

